# 99 528ia NEW OWNER!!!



## Garik (Feb 15, 2005)

Hello everyone... Well recently upgraded from VW GTi to this beautifull 528spoRT... of course already did a few upgrades (m5 bumpers, lights(front and rear)) everything else is not bugging me yet...

but...  the buttons on the key not functioning... (keyless entry)
I dont have manual yet,,, so, anyone knows how to reprogram it???

Thanks for everyones support....

Love this board... came from vwvortex board...

all the ones from Seattle WA c ya around!!! I ll try to post some pics later of all the upgrades... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Welcome to the Fest and congrats on your 528i. I had a 1999 as well, awesome car!

If memory serves there is a battery in the key/remote that may get "tired" over time and need replacement. Also if memory serves, this battery must be replaced by the dealership. You can also find an online owner manual for MY2000 5'ers at http://www.bmwtips.com. click on Tips and Tricks, look under the first section (FAQ) and it's item #10. This is also available at BMWUSA.com if you register for the owner's circle.

The MY1999 and MY2000 keys may be a little different. I know my MY2002 key is different than the 1999, but can't remember which year they changed to the newer style.

Looking forward to those pics you promised!


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

*Nice !*

Welcome to the 5 Series family.


----------



## dagoo98 (Apr 23, 2004)

jvr530i said:


> Welcome to the Fest and congrats on your 528i. I had a 1999 as well, awesome car!
> 
> If memory serves there is a battery in the key/remote that may get "tired" over time and need replacement. Also if memory serves, this battery must be replaced by the dealership. You can also find an online owner manual for MY2000 5'ers at http://www.bmwtips.com. click on Tips and Tricks, look under the first section (FAQ) and it's item #10. This is also available at BMWUSA.com if you register for the owner's circle.
> 
> ...


Keys were changed in MY2000. The MY2000 batteries cannot be changed. The ignition charges it meanwhile you are driving. If it does die, a new key must be pruchased which will cost you a little over $100.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

dagoo98 said:


> Keys were changed in MY2000. The MY2000 batteries cannot be changed. The ignition charges it meanwhile you are driving. If it does die, a new key must be pruchased which will cost you a little over $100.


YIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waapples (Jan 5, 2004)

congrat on your new purchase! 
you got the best year of 528i (not to mention that i also have 1999 528i) :thumbup:


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

waapples said:


> congrat on your new purchase!
> you got the best year of 528i (not to mention that i also have 1999 528i) :thumbup:


How was 1999 the best for 528i? I think it was 2000 because standard Xenon headlights for Canadian market, the steptronic transmission. The 
standard and optional equipment are extensively upgraded. In addition, a number of safety features, including Dynamic Stability Control (DSC) and All Season Traction (AST), have been were standard. They also brought out the double Vanos system, i think.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Garik said:


> Hello everyone... Well recently upgraded from VW GTi to this beautifull 528spoRT... of course already did a few upgrades (m5 bumpers, lights(front and rear)) everything else is not bugging me yet...
> 
> but...  the buttons on the key not functioning... (keyless entry)
> I dont have manual yet,,, so, anyone knows how to reprogram it???
> ...


If your key don't work, and you recently bought the car you should go back to the seller, and have he/she replace the key for you. sounds fair, and have them also give you the cars manuals as you will need it incase of an emergency.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> How was 1999 the best for 528i? I think it was 2000 because standard Xenon headlights for Canadian market, the steptronic transmission. The
> standard and optional equipment are extensively upgraded. In addition, a number of safety features, including Dynamic Stability Control (DSC) and All Season Traction (AST), have been were standard. They also brought out the double Vanos system, i think.


 And you wonder why it is that I say you've got a complex?

And the engine was not altered until '01.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

Garik said:


> the buttons on the key not functioning... (keyless entry)
> I dont have manual yet,,, so, anyone knows how to reprogram it???


First open this post: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=988567&postcount=2 and look at the keys in the pictures. Most '99s have the sort of big rounded key with a big button in the center and two smaller ones like the top picture. If you have the "diamond" shaped key with the 3 buttons in a line down the key shown in the bottom picture then those are charged inductively in the car.

If you have the big rounded key you can replace the battery. Go buy a CR2016 battery at Radio Shack or equivalent. Next, there should be a little door that pops off on the back - pop it off, then unscrew the 2 screws on the key back. Replace the battery with the new CR2016 battery - swap the old for the new as quickly as possible since there may still be a little charge left in the key. I've found the battery was too weak to open the door but it held the settings. So swap the battery and see if it works. If not then you need to reprogram all your keys. The topic referenced above tells you how to reprogram all the remote locking keys.


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

gojira-san said:


> First open this post: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=988567&postcount=2 and look at the keys in the pictures. Most '99s have the sort of big rounded key with a big button in the center and two smaller ones like the top picture. If you have the "diamond" shaped key with the 3 buttons in a line down the key shown in the bottom picture then those are charged inductively in the car.
> 
> If you have the big rounded key you can replace the battery. Go buy a CR2016 battery at Radio Shack or equivalent. Next, there should be a little door that pops off on the back - pop it off, then unscrew the 2 screws on the key back. Replace the battery with the new CR2016 battery - swap the old for the new as quickly as possible since there may still be a little charge left in the key. I've found the battery was too weak to open the door but it held the settings. So swap the battery and see if it works. If not then you need to reprogram all your keys. The topic referenced above tells you how to reprogram all the remote locking keys.


Whats the difference between those two keys?


----------



## Garik (Feb 15, 2005)

oh wow... thanks for all the info... i dont have pictures yet... but hoping to get some this weekend. 

to one who said that xenon headlights were on 2000, well i have them on mine too (originally) so i can agree its the best year... well maybe because i have it too!!!

key, well i have the older one, the bulkier looking one... i think the battery is ok,, but it needs to be reprogrammed (my thought) i ll check out that link and see how to do that...

otherwise the car is fun, but its been sitting in garage for past week... but will be rolling it out for the weekend.

thanks for everyones input!!!

Gary


----------



## BMW528i_Bilal (Jan 17, 2005)

Garik said:


> oh wow... thanks for all the info... i dont have pictures yet... but hoping to get some this weekend.
> 
> to one who said that xenon headlights were on 2000, well i have them on mine too (originally) so i can agree its the best year... well maybe because i have it too!!!
> 
> ...


In 99 it they were an option, glad to see you have them on yours


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

BMW528i_Bilal said:


> Whats the difference between those two keys?


The older style uses a battery to keep the key memory charged. The newer style key gets recharged from an inductive loop in the steering column. For the newer keys, that's why they tell you to use both keys every so often to keep the key charged. I think you are supposed to use them at least once a year to stay charged up. The keys are mechanically different too - the key grooves are cut differently.


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

> How was 1999 the best for 528i?


_ Everybody _ knows that. Just like black is the fastest. :thumbup:


----------

